# Commercials you Hate



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

I hate this one


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 9, 2018)

I thought that one was cute.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> I thought that one was cute.



Nope


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 9, 2018)

I haven't had cable in years, so I don't see many commercials , and it's... AWESOME.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> I haven't had cable in years, so I don't see many commercials , and it's... AWESOME.



I have satellite and netflix, hulu and amazon prime.


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2018)

877-Cash-Now

All of those commercials are the Devil’s concubine.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2018)

The free credit report plugs were the bane of teevee watching for as long as they were around.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Flo gets on my nerves too.


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2018)

We Buy Any Car! Any! Any! Any! Any!


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 9, 2018)

I hate the Progressive commercials with that annoying **** in them. I hope they kill her off. In a car accident. Good thing the other driver had Progressive insurance.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> 877-Cash-Now
> 
> All of those commercials are the Devil’s concubine.




The tune is too catchy! Grah!


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Flo gets on my nerves too.



Beat me to it.


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > 877-Cash-Now
> ...


It makes me want to put my head in the oven.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Does anyone want skittles pox ?  weird advertising. Like the head of the company thinks its great to eat skittles off someones face.


----------



## percysunshine (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I hate this one


Ok, you had acne as a teenager.

If you’d had rainbow acne as a teenager...well...


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Flo gets on my nerves too.


I hated Flo ten years ago....That fruity sidekick Jim is even worse.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Like the head of the company thinks its great to eat skittles off someones face.



His employees. While they're using the bathroom.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I hate this one
> ...



I didn't have acne. But regardless I still don't want to eat skittles off someone face and get skittle pox. I mean how much money did they pay this advertising firm for this script.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Like the head of the company thinks its great to eat skittles off someones face.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 9, 2018)

That fishing commercial where they ask all kinds of retarded questions, then go: "No matter how you answered, you still need to get a license." 




Yet, lemme get right on paying a bunch of money for licenses when I can only fish about 3 days out of the year. 

 That commercial angers me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oddball said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Flo gets on my nerves too.
> ...



Jim needs his ass kicked.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 9, 2018)

I hate this commercial with a passion!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> That fishing commercial where they ask all kinds of retarded questions, then go: "No matter how you answered, you still need to get a license."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel you on that. This is how the skittles commercial is for me. RAGE!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> 877-Cash-Now
> 
> All of those commercials are the Devil’s concubine.



Love those….

Hate this one…


And all of their ads


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 9, 2018)

This is epic, though!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2018)

Every political ad over the last several cycles has made me want to throw shit at the teevee.


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2018)

The Sarah McLaughlin commercial with all the sad puppies and kitties.


----------



## petro (Dec 9, 2018)

Any commercial with this bitch..


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

I hate all Target Christmas commercials.  Having worked there for many many Christmases, I can tell you that the only thing worse than hearing them ad nauseam on the television is having 15 televisions all playing them in unison as you’re trying to stock shelve and answer a telephone.  

This year’s offenders are:


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> The Sarah McLaughlin commercial with all the sad puppies and kitties.



The one with Alyssa Milano.

Do you hate it?  #metoo


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> I hate this one


Exactly what I was going to post....Yuck!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> The Sarah McLaughlin commercial with all the sad puppies and kitties.



I have to mute it or turn the channel.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

petro said:


> Any commercial with this bitch..
> View attachment 233823


nice


----------



## miketx (Dec 9, 2018)

My favorite.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> I hate all Target Christmas commercials.  Having worked there for many many Christmases, I can tell you that the only thing worse than hearing them ad nauseam on the television is having 15 televisions all playing them in unison as you’re trying to stock shelve and answer a telephone.
> 
> This year’s offenders are:


Target's ok, but the Old Navy commercials are stupid.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> Flo gets on my nerves too.




I don't think I know any woman who like Flo time.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> My favorite.



Maybe one-day technology will be that advanced. Yikes!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2018)

The Chili's baby back ribs jingle ads made me want to stick ice picks in my ears.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate all Target Christmas commercials.  Having worked there for many many Christmases, I can tell you that the only thing worse than hearing them ad nauseam on the television is having 15 televisions all playing them in unison as you’re trying to stock shelve and answer a telephone.
> ...



Haven’t seen them or remembered if I did.  I was happy to have the political crapolla off the air when the elections were over.  Now I’m hoping for another Sinema’s Not Serious commercial


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Oddball said:


> The Chili's baby back ribs jingle ads made me want to stick ice picks in my ears.



 That's the level of anger I feel at the skittles one.


----------



## mdk (Dec 9, 2018)

drifter said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The Sarah McLaughlin commercial with all the sad puppies and kitties.
> ...



They play that commercial all the time on Comedy Central. I go from laughing my bottom off over _South_ _Park_ to a blubbery mess in seconds. It’s emotional whiplash. lol


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Ironic isn't it?

I hate the smoker/throat cancer commercials.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

mdk said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



That commercial just stabs you in the heart head on from the get-go.


----------



## S.J. (Dec 9, 2018)

My Pillow.com.  I knew you would!


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)

The starving children commercial, that for 1 buck a day I could save as I selfishly scarf down my pizza instead.


----------



## petro (Dec 9, 2018)

S.J. said:


> My Pillow.com.  I knew you would!


I would like to smother that guy with MyPillow.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2018)

Wow, great topic. Liberty Mutual commercials, any of them. LIBERTY LIBERTY LIBERTY!  Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 9, 2018)

how about this one?....


----------



## S.J. (Dec 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Wow, great topic. Liberty Mutual commercials, any of them. LIBERTY LIBERTY LIBERTY!  Thank you for letting me vent.


I wonder how long it took to write that jingle.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have a particular problem with the Liberty Mutual commercials,  because knowing a bit about insurance, i know that they are all bullshit (no different than any other insurer), and also when i switched FROM Liberty Mutual, I saved more than two grand.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Flo gets on my nerves too.


Flo is HOT


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 10, 2018)

S.J. said:


> I hate this commercial with a passion!!!


Hate that freakn jingle


----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 10, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> I haven't had cable in years, so I don't see many commercials , and it's... AWESOME.


Same here but I DO remember some of them and they are mentioned here. 

There are occasional short commercials on Pandora which I listen to when I am working and there is ONE that drives me up the wall and here it is. The very beginning of it is the worst part.


----------



## dblack (Dec 10, 2018)

I was going to snark something about hating all commercials. But, while that's mostly true, I remember one commercial from late eighties/early nineties that was truly brilliant. It was a woman, talking to a friend in her kitchen, as she looked out on her daughter playing in the yard. Then it took a slightly darker turn as she talked about a foolish mistake she made as a teenager. She found out she was pregnant and the father was pressuring her to get an abortion. Through careful framing it's made clear that her daughter playing in the yard was the 'mistake'.

I think it was the Mormons (LDS) who put out that ad, but I found it really impressive. It didn't resort to hatred or condemnation. It didn't advocate for laws or call anyone murderers. It reached out to everyone, everyone with a heart, and said - "Don't throw away the gifts you are given".


----------



## S.J. (Dec 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> This is epic, though!


Naturally it takes place on a bus.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2018)

I hate that Charmin commercials with the bears having toilet paper stick to their ass and shit stained underwear


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 11, 2018)

I get tired of seeing so many medical issue and car insurance commercials.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 11, 2018)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I get tired of seeing so many medical issue and car insurance commercials.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly


Agree

Hate the drug commercials when they warn you of all the bad things their drug can do to you


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 11, 2019)

The Hershey and Twizzler candy commercials can be added to my list. I'm sick of them too.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------

